# 5 masted scooner



## neilconary (Oct 23, 2013)

Looking for basic lines and deck layout for any 5 masted schooner. I have a list of them (at least 75) but having a lot of trouble finding any
lines or layout. Any leads would be welcome. Thanks Neil


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I know the Penobscot Marine Museum, Searsport, Maine has some half hulls.
Maybe they have some lines?

There is also an Anatomy of the Ship book by Conway Press. on the 4 master Bertha L. Downs.
Similar lines of a 5 master.


----------



## neilconary (Oct 23, 2013)

*5 masted schooner*

Thanks I have found it in a book called Shipyards in Maine. Has the lines
of the Cora Cressy. However I will check out the anatomy book for future reference. Thanks much for taking your time to respond. Neil


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

In "The History of American Sailing Craft" by Howard I. Chapelle, on page 267, there's the sail plan, deck layout, and lines plan of the five masted schooner Inca. It lacks his usual reconstruction though, so if you're planning a big model you'll need some additional information. There's photographs of the Inca in "West Coast Windjammers" by Jim Gibbs on page 2, 39, 90, and 153.

The Inca:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search/Inca_(schooner

http://repositories.tdl.org/ttu-ir/bitstream/handle/2346/47398/ttu_dsc001_000094.jpg?sequence=1


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I was photographing some other things, so I made a photo of the mentioned Inca lines as well.


----------

